

Ask HN: Getting prototypes from China [Indian firm] - Chirag

Folks<p>A local startup is planning to get funding from state government on there idea of a portable toilet for villages.<p>These people want to get a operational prototypes (number:20) done for there project to show the value prior to reaching out to goverment. Getting this done in India locally is posing as a costing nightmare. Could you suggest good Chinese manufacturer, who these people can partner with? or lease what is the correct process for getting started with manufacturing from China.
======
mrphoebs
Hey chirag, do a search on alibaba.com for manufacturing and fabrication
providers in the material you are looking for. If you contact the provider
maybe he'll fill you in on the rest of the details, although 20 seems like
very small order.

~~~
Chirag
Thanks

